# WORMYT in the paper and here are the links



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey thanks Wormy for the link. The article is great and your pictures are terrific.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

"Ooops she did it again, she got in the paper. Oh, baby baby." 

Sorry, I got the Brittney Spears song in my head. That is cool WormyT.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Wormy, you look so tiny sitting in the throne! Good job on being in the paper. Everything looks great as usual.


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone...........its pretty cool. I just got home from my part time job in the evening and my kids said several folks passed by real slow and some stopped to look.. We have three cameras on the house all hooked to TVs in the house so they sit here and listen for cars to come by and then watch and listen to them out there. Thats cool.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just me maybe, but I couldn't get the link to open.


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> Just me maybe, but I couldn't get the link to open.



Ok here is the pics link
http://photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/Wormyt in the paper Oct 2005/ and here is the article in the paper.....
http://www.flwpatriot.com/publish/article_117.shtml Hummmmmmmm Im not sure why it didnt work for ya. Ok try again and see......


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats... Looks great!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I saw your display on Extreme Halloween. I had missed it last year but remembered to catch it this year. WOW! What a lot of work you put into that but it also is evident that you have a lot of fun. Congrats! Your set up and others like it keep Halloween alive!


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

hey thanks....yeah its alot of work and last year i was stressing alot. They came out Sept 16th to film then I had the whole gap inbetween Sept 16th to Oct 31st. So this year i felt like I was so behind with setting up and this year we started setting up on sept 26 I think it was. Several things I couldnt get ready but folks who didnt know I had them didnt miss them. Couldnt do the dot room as the rain was so bad had soaked my sheets so was scared the black lights would get ruined. So me and my kids are planning bigger for next years yard. LOL I will have my many pics posted soon.


----------

